# “Scordatura” Music Font is available now!



## Nor (Jun 4, 2021)

Here is my new engraver music font for Dorico: “*Scordatura*”. I hope you like it and any remarks are welcome.























*PDF samples:*

*SCORDATURA – CONSTELLATIONS*
*SCORDATURA – GREEN TREES ARE BENDING 1*
*SCORDATURA – PATHÉTIQUE PIANO SONATE*
*SCORDATURA – STRAVINSKY-RITEOFSPRING-II 1*
*SCORDATURA – THE HEBRIDES*
*SCORDATURA – URBANE FILLGREE*
*SCORDATURA – VIOLINI I – SECOND PART*
*SCORDATURA – VIOLONCELLO – SECOND PART*
*SCORDATURA – AU TOMBEAU DE RACHMANINOFF*
*https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/SCORDATURA-DORICOVERTURE.pdf (SCORDATURA – DORICOVERTURE)*
*SCORDATURA – TROMBA PICCOLO (D) – SECOND PART*
*SCORDATURA – VIOLE – SECOND PART*
It took me hundred of hours than making _Soli_ or _Tutti_, and I think this is my best outlined music font in the engraver style I ever made, better contours, better curves, better design.


_*Scordatura* font now feature *2397* music symbols and is *available* for purchase from this link: _*Scordatura Font for DORICO *


----------



## Dr. Shagwell (Jun 6, 2021)

Wonderful work!

I'll have to have a look at your store and pick some up! Bravo!


THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH YOUR FONTS:

When I saw the Mahler part I thought to myself "This notation makes no sense at all".

Good to know that even the great made lots of mistakes and were human too. 

Here is the same part from the NY Philharmonic. Includes handwritten notes by Leonard Bernstein and John Corigliano (the concertmaster and not the composer son). Almost every note is marked.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 6, 2021)

Looks great. Are there some l.v. ties included as symbols ?


----------



## Nor (Jun 6, 2021)

jamwerks said:


> Looks great. Are there some l.v. ties included as symbols ?


In Dorico you can do this automatically, see below:





What notation software are you using? 

Yes, my Scordatura SMuFL font include the Laissez vibrer glyph (U+E4BB), see below:


----------



## Nor (Jun 6, 2021)

Dr. Shagwell said:


> Wonderful work!
> 
> I'll have to have a look at your store and pick some up! Bravo!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment, you're welcome! The Mahler score I used as example was sent to me from a friend who typeset it, so not sure if it contained any missing marking or wrong markings, I only used as a support material.


----------



## Dr. Shagwell (Jun 6, 2021)

Nor said:


> The Mahler score I used as example was sent to me from a friend who typeset it, so not sure if it contained any missing marking or wrong markings, I only used as a support material.


I know the version you used. It's accurate. I was making a comment on how Mahler (I presume) is clearly overconfident by adding in indications that composers don't need to include. Violinist spend years trying to even out the down bow up issue, and it can sometime not only be of no use, but actually make for a very messy score. Notice the slurs scratched out, and alterations. 


Sorry. My comment had nothing to do with your fine work. Just a bit of nerding out loud from me.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 6, 2021)

Nor said:


> In Dorico you can do this automatically, see below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know well Doricos capabilities, but need the ties anyway (to put before notes when tieing between flows, and other). Does your new font have any ?


----------



## Nor (Jun 7, 2021)

jamwerks said:


> I know well Doricos capabilities, but need the ties anyway (to put before notes when tieing between flows, and other). Does your new font have any ?


Please re-read my reply above, I answered your question.


----------

